# Dogs love dogs



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I was duck hunting with a friend today and we found a dead coyote! While we were dragging it back, my friends dog kept jumping on it, acting like it was trying to breed it:lol: Oh man that was the funniest thing i've seen in a while in person. I'm just sad I didn't get pictures


Oh BTW is it legal to turn in a coyote for bounty even if you found it dead? After all, we DID put 2 rounds of #2 shot into it just to make sure it was dead


----------

